# Gamma Knife Stereotactic Radiosurgery



## jmaelzer

I need some assistance concerning the Medicare rule for the neurosurgeon's presence in the procedure room while the patient is undergoing Stereotactic Radiosurgery (Gamma Knife). The Radiation/Oncologists are also in the procedure room reporting their appropriate codes.  Our neurosurgeons are also in the room as they generated the planning and orchestrate the procedure.  Their question is:  Since there are new CPT codes for this procedure CPT:  61796, 61797, 61798, 61799, 61800, we are wondering if the rule still applies that the surgeon must stay in the room with the patient.  Most of the work is done in planning and the procedure is image guided.  

Awaiting your responses. Thank you.  Jill Maelzer, CPT


----------

